
Time and taste - dwynings
http://www.marco.org/2012/04/20/time-and-taste
======
rkwz
>Improving poor taste in upper leadership is almost as difficult as treating
severe paranoia: people who don’t value taste and design will rarely recognize
these shortcomings or seek to improve them. With very few exceptions,
companies that put out tasteless, poorly designed products will usually never
change course.

Taste is a subjective thing. In my eyes, Metro is more well designed than iOS.
Maybe Steve Ballmer has poor taste, but he's not the one designing
WindowsPhone.

~~~
makeramen
He may not be designing WP7, but he has the final say in many of the decisions
around it. Given MS's track record, I would cite WP7 as an exception, compared
to Apple's much more consistent successes in good taste/design over the years.
It takes good taste in the leadership to consistently recognize and promote
the good designers to positions where they can lead the products.

